# CobraBobs shifter gasket install



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Some confusion here, has anyone installed a CobraBobs shifter gasket on a T56 trans, is the gasket an additional gasket installed between the OEM Black rubber gasket and trans? Gasket matches trans, but not match for Black OEM gasket. What do you think. Thanks


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Well found out a bit more info, recommended not to use Black OEM gasket and cobrabob gasket together. I am not confident new gasket will seal around fastners at the corners of cover. Many of these gaskets have been sold, but this issue has not come up. How have others installed this product? Thanks.


----------



## ttdjp (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey SWGOAT, 

What did you end up doing with this?

I've landed in the same predicament, had a leak, thought I'd get Cobrabob's gasket and I don't see that it will seal too well with the stock shifter either.

Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I purchased and installed the gaskets when installing my GMM Rip shifter. I followed the directions that came with them and added them in addition to. It reduces vibration. I have no vibration at the shifter and it's quiet.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I did not use the gaskets at all, did not fit, just RTV silicone and modified my B&M shifter housing with one more fastener, did the washer mod too, no leaks, shifter centers and 2 to 3 shifts are easy.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine fit perfectly with my GMM. No need for silicone and no additional fasteners.


----------

